# For those of you here in Texas



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

This is worth calling and e-mailing you representative. I've done both to mine.

New Texas Bill Would Ban Enforcement of Federal Gun Control | Tenth Amendment Center Blog


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I would support that bill in my state. What do you think, Texans, will you will eventually secede from the union?


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

I worked on some of the races there, I email my clients and lay on some pressure.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I would support that bill in my state. What do you think, Texans, will you will eventually secede from the union?


LOL! I hope so..


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

tks said:


> I worked on some of the races there, I email my clients and lay on some pressure.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Certainly an intriguing proposition.

The fact that it includes "firearms, firearm accessories, and ammunition" from being bannable, or even specially taxed, could have big implications.
This would effectively nullify the National Firearms Act of 1934 and the Gun Control Act of 1968 within the boundaries of The Lone Star State.
I'll leave you to imagine the possibilities...

I won't count my chickens just yet. This has a hard road ahead.
That said, I like the idea.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No place but Texas baby! I like it!::rambo::


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm far away from being a lawyer, or expert on these things. But like sites that suggest the best places to retire, ie: low taxes and what not, could not a anti-gun administration reverse that bill? Just pondering the "here today, gone tomorrow" thing.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I'm far away from being a lawyer, or expert on these things. But like sites that suggest the best places to retire, ie: low taxes and what not, could not a anti-gun administration reverse that bill? Just pondering the "here today, gone tomorrow" thing.


Yes they could. This is going to be a problem for Texas especially. The DNC has made Texas a target state and is actively encouraging it's people to move to Texas, from places like NY & Cali, like they did to Colorado a few years ago. It's called Project Purple or something like that. It really irks me to no end when I see the governors from red States going to blue States encouraging moving to our low tax, low unemployment States. They see tax revenue and forget the liberal voters that effed up their States to begin with.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If it was put in the State Constitution, would that make it more permanent?


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> If it was put in the State Constitution, would that make it more permanent?


I'm not sure how Texas' Constitution is written, so I don't know the answer to that. If you're in Texas, give a call to a reps office and ask. It's good to know how processes work in your state.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I would support that bill in my state. What do you think, Texans, will you will eventually secede from the union?


Heck yeah. Texicans are ready to rumble. Now quite a few of the other Red States are going to want to tag along too. Mostly following the old dividing lines which correspond with the boundaries of the first War of Northern Aggression. Mighty glad to have them join in the fun. You know we cant run off and leave our pals in Okiehoma..Louisiana..Florididdy..Alaska etc. It just wouldnt be right. The group of states will be known as God's Country. Thinking Brother and Eagle Scout Ricky Perry would be good as President of the New Republic. Ted Cruz would make a great VP. Sister Sarah Palin as Secretary of War of course. I like the way yall think.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yah! Good old Arnold as Sec. Def.!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Is that the governator? Aint he a yankee from the blue section? We may need to vote on that.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

tks said:


> I'm not sure how Texas' Constitution is written, so I don't know the answer to that. If you're in Texas, give a call to a reps office and ask. It's good to know how processes work in your state.


I see your point, but, what good are laws if they can be overturned at the next election. Would like to see something definitive in all and permanent in all 
States!!


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I see your point, but, what good are laws if they can be overturned at the next election. Would like to see something definitive in all and permanent in all
> States!!


Well, look at the 18th and 21st amendments to the National Constitution. The 18th passed prohibited and the 21st repealed it.


----------

